# Whick One Would You Pick



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

im making my pick tomorrow between my black boys, im only keeping one and would value some opyions as ive onley picked based on colour befor. Im new to ear and tail sets but i think male 1 has better tail and male 2 has better ears.
Male 1

















Male 2

















Male 3


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Number three personally... there isnt a decent enough pic of the first for me to judge... number two looks far too skinny on the back end/tail.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I was thinking number three as well. I agree with Willow about number two, I wouldn't keep him either as he looks a bit runty.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Three, one, two. In order of best to worst in my opinion.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

what will you do with the others


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys three it is then.  
Looking again 3 has more black on his feet than 1, ill have to give him some extra attention to clam him down a bit as if i hadent been holding his tail he would of been off across the room lol he is the trouble maker of the litter.
The other 2 will be going to a friend.


----------

